# Take a look at my first tanks...



## exoskeletal (Oct 12, 2009)

80G, Fluval 305..


A few of the fish.. Silver dollars, Convict, and the ass of a parrot..


Male Green Terror approx. 5 1/2 "



Female Green Terror approx. 4"



Blood Parrot



Female Convict.. hasn't seemed to grow much at all. Still just over 2" after having her for a few months... low colour too.



High Finned Pleco.. approx. 8". Can anyone ID what kind of pleco this is for me?


30G, Puffer tank..



5 Tiger barbs, Juve's, 1 1/2"..

I really like this picture.


1 of 2 Dwarf Red Eye Puffers. 2" I had a single one, and added a second a month later. They didn't get along initially and I was about to seperate them. Lately there has been no chasing and they seem to be harmonious. No injuries or aggressive play.

She's hiding hehe. 


Typical pleco in this tank.. can anyone ID this one ? I'm sure it has a specific name.



There is also a small Kuhli Loach in this tank, I just haven't seen him for a few days, and he wasn't out when I was taking pictures!!

Let me know what you think of the tanks guys. The 80G I need to do more decorating. I had a bunch more fake plants but the fish just seem to tear them out of the substrate and the whole tank looks organized. I am looking to buy some holey rock for decoration.

Any criticism / recommendations are very appreciated!! 

** Also, if anybody is interested in the Silver Dollars or the Parrot Fish let me know. They are for sale.. if there is a buyer. You pick the price. I am located in St. Catharines. Thanks!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice tanks. Wondering if your light colours on the GTs and Con is due to your white substrate.... camouflage and all that...
My female Con hasn't grown too much either....she's a good mom though. lol

my GT and Cons on black substrate...


----------



## whenfishfly? (Feb 13, 2009)

To me, the "pleco" in the last picture looks more like a chinese algae eater.. I have a 5-6" female of the "gold" variety that spends most of her time hiding as well and contrary to what their name may suggest, they're not very good algae eaters (just my opinion)..


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

looks good.

i think the first plec is just a common. second 'plec' is definitely not a pleco. kuhlis hide alot, especially if they are kept solo


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

whenfishfly? said:


> To me, the "pleco" in the last picture looks more like a chinese algae eater..


I'll second the CAE nomination...


----------



## exoskeletal (Oct 12, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> nice tanks. Wondering if your light colours on the GTs and Con is due to your white substrate.... camouflage and all that...
> My female Con hasn't grown too much either....she's a good mom though. lol
> 
> my GT and Cons on black substrate...


What a different colour display! Maybe the substrate does make a difference.. although I do like your darker, ominous feel with the dark substrate.. I'm thinking of doing a Frontosa tank with dark rocks..

I am new to fish keeping so I am still learning! Please.. any criticism or advice or anything is much appreciated!


----------



## exoskeletal (Oct 12, 2009)

whenfishfly? said:


> To me, the "pleco" in the last picture looks more like a chinese algae eater.. I have a 5-6" female of the "gold" variety that spends most of her time hiding as well and contrary to what their name may suggest, they're not very good algae eaters (just my opinion)..


He has actually doubled in size in the past two weeks. I was feeding him some algae pucks, but stopped about 3 weeks ago. He is eating something.. and a lot of it.. but there's zero poop from this guy that I can see so i'm happy. and the tank is clean.


----------



## exoskeletal (Oct 12, 2009)

BUMP 

Comment please!!! I need feed back!!


----------



## whenfishfly? (Feb 13, 2009)

I've had mine for at least 3 maybe 4 years and in the beginning grew really fast too, but growth slowed down significantly when she got close to her current size. I feed mine both algae wafers and sinking pellets, alternating between the two. If your not feeding yours specifically, it must be eating left overs and resorting to some algae..
I've never actually noticed the poop from mine..


----------



## exoskeletal (Oct 12, 2009)

whenfishfly? said:


> I've had mine for at least 3 maybe 4 years and in the beginning grew really fast too, but growth slowed down significantly when she got close to her current size. I feed mine both algae wafers and sinking pellets, alternating between the two. If your not feeding yours specifically, it must be eating left overs and resorting to some algae..
> I've never actually noticed the poop from mine..


Yeah he seems to have stopped growing for the time being.. I've never seen any algae in the tank, so he is either doing a great job or going hungry and eating left overs. My barbs usually devour the frozen-dried medley I give them, and the puffers mostly stick to their snails and the frozen foods.

Is it bad if the CAE is eating left overs? Or is this just another way he is used for great maintenance?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

You don't have to worry about the CAE. Although you should feed them some algae wafer once a week.
I am very supprise that the parot survive in a tank with a green terror. Especially a pair of green terror. I think eventually, the pair will kill off the rest of the residence.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## exoskeletal (Oct 12, 2009)

That is why they are for sale, I ran out of room for them and they need to go! The parrots that is.


----------

